# build twin XL bunk beds



## criswelg (May 24, 2015)

I just bought 3 twin XLs for the deer camp. Well you can't buy twin xl bunks very easily!

So I need to build one set of bunk beds and a single twin xl bed. 

Any ideas/plans??

Thanks


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

It's easy. And makes room for so much more activities.


----------



## backbay2 (Aug 13, 2009)

two words........ Ana White


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

criswelg said:


> I just bought 3 twin XLs for the deer camp. Well you can't buy twin xl bunks very easily!
> 
> So I need to build one set of bunk beds and a single twin xl bed.
> 
> ...


4x4's, 2x6's, 2x4's and 1x4's

Easy peasy... cut 4x4's 3' long notch for rails (2x6's) and use lags as fasteners, rip 2x4's to form a rail for your 1x4 cross supports. One the ends just nail the 2x6's on exterior as it will provide a little extra length.

On the bottom bunk drill the center of 4x4's for 1" dowel on bottom on top bunk legs make the holes 1.125 dia. a spade bit will work for this.

if you need more info I can make a sketch late tomorrow when I return from this trip.

John


----------



## criswelg (May 24, 2015)

*Thanks*



jtburf said:


> 4x4's, 2x6's, 2x4's and 1x4's
> 
> Easy peasy... cut 4x4's 3' long notch for rails (2x6's) and use lags as fasteners, rip 2x4's to form a rail for your 1x4 cross supports. One the ends just nail the 2x6's on exterior as it will provide a little extra length.
> 
> ...


we will figure it out thanks again


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

*build twin VL beds*

I have built 4 sets of XL bunks for our cabins, the deck is 7/16 and 8' long giving you room to put your bag and keep the floor clear. Can take some pics if you still need it, sorry just saw this. Built ours out of 2x6 corners screwed to gather, 2x4 lenth to hold decking on sides and ends, 2x2 on 16'' oc between for extra support. Took a propane torch and lightly burned the wood and them put on sealer. one end has 2x4 for steps to top bunk.


----------

